# WinCC flexible Systemgrenzen



## Grimsey (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade wegen eines Problems nochmal die Systemgrenzen von Flexible angeschaut. Es geht hierbei um die maximale Anzahl an Variablen.

Laut Hilfe -> Systemgrenzen können für eine PC-Runtime 4096 Variablen im Projekt verwendet werden. Powertags 128-4096 und so weiter.

Es ist aber problemlos möglich mehr als 4096 Variablen + 2000 lokale Variablen in einem Projekt zu haben. Erst wenn man mehr als 8000 Variablen im Projekt hat, meckert der Generator rum.

Weiß jemand woher die Grenze von 8000 Variablen kommt, wie sich diese zusammensetzt und warum das nicht in der Hilfe steht? 

Danke!


----------



## Fabian228 (7 Juli 2011)

Wozu braucht man über 11000 Variablen in nem Flexible Projekt 

Die Grenze ist vermutlich durch das Panel bedingt, welches hast du eingestellt ?
Du kannst mal versuchen ein stärkeres zu projektieren, ist ja schnell getauscht und schaun ob sich die Grenze verändert.

/Edit: Kurz nochma recherchiert, die Grenze könnte auch wirklich Flexible bedingt sein aber einfach mal testen. Auch kannst du wenn möglich deine Variablen in Arrays anlegen die zählen nur als ein TAG egal wieviele Elemente.


----------



## Grimsey (7 Juli 2011)

Niemand braucht 11000 Variablen...es war halt nur ein Test.
Es handelt sich dabei schon um eine PC-Runtime und um kein Panel.
Ich benötige diese Variablen auch nicht alle. Es geht mir rein um die Information! In der Hilfe stehen 4096 projektierbare Variablen, tatsächlich kann man aber offensichtlich bis zu 8000 projektieren. Diese Diskrepanz ist für mich kein Weltuntergang aber es wäre halt doch mal schön zu wissen, wie sie zu Stande kommt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juli 2011)

Im Rahmen einer Anlagenerweiterung wollte ich letzte Woche ein Projekt von Flexible 2007 auf Flexible 2008 um stellen. Seht euch einfach mal die Bilder an. Es handelt sich um ein MP277.

Siemens sagt dazu, es wurde die Variablenzählung verändert.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Verpolt (7 Juli 2011)

bei Konvertierungen starte ich zuerst die "üblichen Verdächtigen".
(Sofern noch eine "ältere Version" von Flex auf einem Rechner wohnt)

simatic:

reorganisieren komplett

WinCCFlex:

temporäre Dateien löschen
alles neu generieren
Projekt speichern und optimieren


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juli 2011)

*It's not a bug, it's a feature!*

Es handelt sich nicht um eine Fehlfunktion. Stinksauer bin ich! Eine Anlage, die schon seit Jahren tatellos läuft, läuft nach einem update nicht mehr! Nur weil Siemens plötzlich glaubt, die Variablen anders zählen zu müssen? Wo gibt's denn so was? Ich verwende viele Strukturvariablen, zum Teil auch mehrfach.

Natürlich habe ich noch eine 2007-er Version mit der ich weiter arbeiten kann. Aber das kann es doch nicht sein. Bin mal auf eine Antwort von Siemens gespannt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute auch was lustiges rausgefunden. Und zwar habe ich ein MP277 bei dem 8 Verbindungen zu Siemens S7 parametriert sind und die Kommunikation auch reibungsfrei läuft. Nun habe ich heute in die Hilfe geguckt und mir mal die Systemgrenzen des Panels angesehen: da steht dass das Panel maximal 6 Verbindungen kann, ups.

Vielleicht sollte ich es in dem Fall nicht in Erwägung ziehen ein neues Service-Pack aufzuspielen (momentan 2008 SP2)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juli 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ..Vielleicht sollte ich es in dem Fall nicht in Erwägung ziehen ein neues Service-Pack aufzuspielen (momentan 2008 SP2)


Genau deswegen plaudere ich das Problem hier öffentlich aus. Auf jeden Fall solltest du erst einmal das Konvertieren testen.

Manchmal (eigentlich jeden Tag) glaube ich, Siemens spielt hier gegen uns. Wie lange ist schon bekannt dass diese beschissene Fenster-Umschaltung (Alt-Tab) nicht richtig funktioniert? Man hört immer die Antwort "Ja, das ist bekannt". Das nervt gewaltig! Jeden Tag sind Maus und Display in der Gefahr, auf Kollisionskurs zu geraten. Aber getan wird dagegen nichts! An dem Scheiß TIA fuchteln die rum, um neue Probleme zu schaffen! Meine Kunden würden mich steinigen! Ganz ehrlich!

Und ihr Entwickler und Fachberater, ihr könnt ja nichts dazu. Aber bremst doch mal ein bisschen eure ahnungslosen Vorgesetzten! Es ist besser für uns alle!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Juli 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Genau deswegen plaudere ich das Problem hier öffentlich aus. Auf jeden Fall solltest du erst einmal das Konvertieren testen.



Wie war das noch beim Routing: Da hat Siemens doch nachträglich die Funktionalität der Panels bzw. von WinCC flexible so angepasst, dass es so funktioniert wie es im Handbuch beschrieben war. Auch wenn es bedeutet dass eine Funktion die vorher da war entfernt werden musste.


----------



## DJMetro (12 Juli 2012)

Moin,
ich grab mal wieder aus. Was kann man denn jetzt tun wenn man ne PC Runtime mit mehr als 4096 Variablen hat? Kollege steht nämlich vor dem Problem 

Andi


----------



## Fabian228 (12 Juli 2012)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Was kann man denn jetzt tun wenn man ne PC Runtime mit mehr als 4096 Variablen hat?



Siemens Vertrieb anrufen ?

 Es wird dir vermutlich nichts anderes übrig bleiben als WinCC einzusetzen und am besten kein Panel von Siemens kaufen, dann stimmt auch der Preis.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2012)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich grab mal wieder aus. Was kann man denn jetzt tun wenn man ne PC Runtime mit mehr als 4096 Variablen hat? Kollege steht nämlich vor dem Problem
> 
> Andi



Wenn die möglichkeit besteht kannst du (noch) Variablen zu einen Array zusammen fassen,
das zählt als ein PowerTag.


----------

